# Tell me about Beckenham



## Ultranol (Jan 13, 2010)

Hello all, 

Well after almost buying a house in Forest Hill its fallen through and we are back to square 1 

Looking at areas slightly further out and cheaper and Beckenham looks like it might fit the bill. 

Does anyone live there and can tell me anything about the area? Areas to avoid, what are the transport links like, night buses etc?

Thanks!


----------



## Matt S (Jan 13, 2010)

Don't live in Bellingham. I did, and it combines the worst bits of Bromley and Lewisham. Beckenham is fine as long as you aren't looking for much excitement and don't expect to go out around there (unless you like bad garage, cheese, and lots of people in Ralph Lauren polo shirts getting ratarsed). Transport links are OK - the tram starts from there, Beckenham Junction/Beckenham Hill/New Beckenham/Elmers End are all fairly close by. Not sure about the night bus situation to Beckenham proper, but its certainly possible to get decent links back to Catford Bus Garage at least. Like anywhere in Bromley, though, links post midnight aren't fabulous I suspect.

Matt


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 13, 2010)

Night bus N3 goes through Beckenham - bit long winded from central London, though - it follows route 3 via brixton to Crystal Palace, then Penge, Beckenham Junction and the 162 route to Bromley.  Timetable (opens as pdf)


----------



## ChrisFilter (Jan 13, 2010)

I like Beckenham. Lots of mates grew up there. They'd tell you that it's far too white and Conservative, on the whole. But like anywhere, good bits and bad bits.

Decent transport links, and it's got a Waitrose. Probably tells you all you need to know.


----------



## Maggot (Jan 13, 2010)

It's ok.  Can't really think of any areas to avoid, decent buses, trains and trams.  Has a cinema and plenty of restaurants.  haven't drunk there for ages so can't really comment on the pubs (David Bowie used to live above the 3 Tuns, but I don't think that's still a pub). Avoid the Bridge Bar - it's awful.



<Waits for London Calling to arrive>


----------



## oryx (Jan 13, 2010)

Whenever I go to Beckenham I feel like I'm not in London (which, I know, strictly speaking I'm not).

It has the feel of being in a provincial town with its own town centre and town centre lairiness. 

I'm not a fan of the place.


----------



## bromley (Jan 13, 2010)

I think it would be a nice place to raise a family! Low crime rate but very dull.


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 13, 2010)

Maggot said:


> <Waits for London Calling to arrive>



SHAZZAM !!! 

It's harmless is all I can really say. Bear in mind it's a town, not part of London - which I mention because it's a mindset more than geographical. Go a mile up the road and it's metropolitan but Beckenham most def in not.

As above, the N3 is the night bus lifeline after the last train at 00:43, large range of property types, not cheap, excellent range of restaurants and supermarkets, pubs less so. At weekends people come from all over for the clubs, but they're Benidorm rather than Brixton. Low crime, families, commuters, cocaine.

If you want a London buzz, you're better off elsewhere tbf.


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Jan 13, 2010)

Is the George on the High St. still going?


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 13, 2010)

yep. The 3 Tuns isn't though - Zizzi chain now.


----------



## Maggot (Jan 13, 2010)

Wanker!


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 13, 2010)

Lunch!

leaves > > >


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jan 13, 2010)

Dunno what it's like to live there but there's good transport links and  I love it in the summer walking my dog round the glorious  Beckenham Place Park 





(watch out for the golf balls tho)


----------



## Maggot (Jan 13, 2010)

Oh yes, Beckenham Place park is lovely - and huge.


----------



## zenie (Jan 13, 2010)

dynamicbaddog said:


> Dunno what it's like to live there but there's good transport links and I love it in the summer walking my dog round the glorious Beckenham Place Park
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
That's a sunday walk sorted thankyou


----------



## Maggot (Jan 13, 2010)

zenie said:


> That's a sunday walk sorted thankyou


Want some company?


----------



## zenie (Jan 13, 2010)

Maggot said:


> Want some company?


 
Will PM you


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 13, 2010)

Boring boring boring.  I spent a considerable amount of time in my youth/late teens/early 20s in Beckenham.  Langtry's used to be the club for underage drinkers who couldn't be arsed to go up to the west end.  (Biba's in Bromley had an over 25 policy).  No one with any sense went to either anyway.  Used to be good pubs in Beckenham (and Bromley) but they seem to have all fallen by the wayside.  My brother still lives there - he's a golfer - spends a lot of time in Beckenham Place Park but won't go out in Bromley area at night due to lots of cocaine fuelled violence.  Whenever I go back to visit my mum I breathe a sigh of relief when I'm back in Brixton... 

However, bear in mind that I was a v. frustrated teen growing up in suburbia (read the Buddha of Suburbia - set in Brixton for the general ambience!) and living there as an adult may be better.


----------



## snowy_again (Jan 13, 2010)

Oh God, I think I am actually Gaijin Girl's male clone. 

I also spent too much of my youth in Langtrys. Even celebrated my 17th there, where the dj started a round of happy birthday, and asked me my age. When I said 17, I was promptly booted out, and my 'complimentary sparkling wine' was removed. 

The high street has become cocaine fuelled hell. I went to a Langley Park Teacher's end of year drinks last year, with some old school friends. Saw more fights and hair pulling than I've ever seen in the worst bits of the West End and Swansea. 

Lots of pleasant parks / open spaces like Kelsey Park, but lots of new gated developments. 
Good transport routes (the train's only 12 minutes to Victoria), but without the No. 3 bus it's isolated all on its own.

There's a good pub in 'old beckenham', but the uber conservative Borough isn't great. Dull over all.


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 13, 2010)

snowy_again said:


> I also spent too much of my youth in Langtrys.



no no no... i think you'll find that I said.. "No one with any sense went to either (Langtry's or Biba's)"... 

Actually I did go _once_ but try to keep it quiet.   

We used to head out t'other way to the Venue/Amersham Arms in New Cross which was flipping brilliant before it became a tribute act club.


----------



## Ultranol (Jan 13, 2010)

Thanks for all the info! We're going to have a look around on Saturday so will see what we think.

The houses we have seen are in the triangle area between clockhouse station, elmers end station and birbeck station. Whats that area like?


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 13, 2010)

Sort of Blandford Road way; quiet, residential. Check to make sure you don't back onto the tram or train, if that's a problem for you. Nothing spectacularly wrong with it, or right with it.

Mr Magott and I look forward to the house-warming!


----------



## London_Calling (Jan 13, 2010)

btw, it's prob Beckenham in estate agent speak but it could be more Penge, though in fact probably Anerley. Or even all three.


----------



## komodo (Jan 13, 2010)

yep that is not the poshest part which is nearer beckenham junction station. But its a nice area and there are plenty of people moving there because its affordable.


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Jan 13, 2010)

Penge is better


----------



## Maggot (Jan 14, 2010)

Ultranol said:


> Thanks for all the info! We're going to have a look around on Saturday so will see what we think.
> 
> The houses we have seen are in the triangle area between clockhouse station, elmers end station and birbeck station. Whats that area like?


As London Calling says, it pretty quiet and residential.  I wouldn't want to back onto a train line, but the trams are fairly quiet. 

Elmers End and Clock House are on the line which goes direct to London Bridge and Charing Cross, but it's a slow route, stopping everywhere on the way. The Beckenham Junction - Victoria line is much quicker. 

The trams go to croydon.


----------



## bromley (Jan 14, 2010)

Myself and some friends had a competition to see who was the biggest chav (back then the term was pikey) of the group. I came second due to being a former member of Langtrys and the winner used to live above Morelys in Orpington!

Beckham would be a good place to live if you've got a family and want a decent commute, good local schools and a low crime rate. There's a lot of bars there now, rather than pubs and the nightlife is more mature and safer than in Bromley.


----------



## snowy_again (Jan 15, 2010)

But Beckenham High Street is dying... it's previous local small independent shops have now been replaced by empty units, restaurants and fast food places. Much the same as many high streets I guess, but for some reason a bit more noticeable there  for me. Having said that, I can't believe Jazz is still open. 

As Bromley says in their second paragraph, I think if you want suburbia with good train links it's fine. Moving further up the line to Penge / Anerley might get you more for your money.


----------



## Ted Striker (Jan 17, 2010)

gaijingirl said:


> Boring boring boring.  I spent a considerable amount of time in my youth/late teens/early 20s in Beckenham.  Langtry's used to be the club for underage drinkers who couldn't be arsed to go up to the west end.



Holds hand up. Ditto Blue Orchid and Bon Bonnes. Awful dives that I thought were the Ministry of Sound at the time 

'Nam (for that is how the local's pronounce it) is ok, if you want sensibility in your life, a decent house and nice surbaban living. If you're used to any kind of urbanity from living anywhere else in London, it will drive you bonkers with it's MoR-ness. 

If you want to play the "nice place to bring the kids up" and "get a nice house in a nice area that'll guaranteed to increase in value (relative to the rest of the market)", it's not too bad.


----------



## HackneyE9 (Jan 19, 2010)

Ultranol said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Well after almost buying a house in Forest Hill its fallen through and we are back to square 1
> 
> ...



What went wrong with the Forest Hill house? We live there and it still seems good value for what you get...Failing that, would (much) prefer Penge to Beckenham, from what I've seen. Unless you're a 4x4 driving polo shirt chav with money, that is.


----------



## Ultranol (Jan 19, 2010)

The house in Forest Hill fell through, and although it is good value for money, we could only just afford it tbh so we decided to look further afield where we would have more choice.

The house we like in Beckenham is right near Penge funnily enough - just off Churchfields road, so pretty much inbetween Beckenham and Penge high streets and near enough for a couple of nightbuses and the overground when it arrives.


----------



## ska invita (Jun 14, 2015)

BUMP!
Ive been looking at beckenahms transport links...exciting i know...
What annoys me is the train line and the tram line both pass across the East London Line, but neither allows for a connection on to it...It's really awakward to get anywhere south eastish from beckenham - a connection with the ELL wouldve really helped 

So excitingly the Bakerloo line will be extend to Beckenham Junction in all version of the plan...Beckenham will really change! in 2030-2040


----------



## Maggot (Jun 16, 2015)

Beckenham drinks on June 25th!  http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/south-london-drinks-beckenham-thursday-25-june.335520/


----------

